# Are some places just not worth it?



## Newtothiss (Oct 2, 2022)

Found a bottle dump off of an old logging road. There was pieces of all sorts of bottles from the 30's, on and near the surface. 

But, it is FULL OF ROCKS, and has tons and tons of shell casings scattered about..

I'm worried it has already been picked through (more than once), and everything is shot to shit...


I suppose there could be some good, intact bottles feet down, but I don't wanna burn days and 10,000+ calories. 

Snapped a few photos om my way out.
(End of day, EXHAUSTED!)


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 3, 2022)

I don't need thumbs up! I need advice lol


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 3, 2022)

I think it depends on whether or not you have better options elsewhere.  Any location could turn up a surprise...


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 3, 2022)

Not far off from this spot, I found a much better one.

No rocks, no shell casings and a sea if intact surface bottles (20's-60's), and a car or two..

I got so discouraged at the previous spot, finding pieces of wonderfully ornate soda bottles..

Hopefully the spot yields some cool stuff.

Anything of interest was broken though (Surface-6")..


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2022)

I'd keep looking all along that hillside. If something is worth it or not you'll never know unless you keep looking. LEON.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 3, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I'd keep looking all along that hillside. If something is worth it or not you'll never know unless you keep looking. LEON.


The area is HUGE! It'll take a day just to find the true bounds, and God knows how long to truly dig 4+ ft.

It was an old roadside dump. 
A WHOLE lot back there.. Luckily it is not connected to the logging road at all.

Fingers crossed


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2022)

I've spent probably many many hundreds of hours looking for dumps & lots of times finding nothing. Some will say a waste of time but I like to get out in the wilderness with nature & enjoy the view & scenery even if I don't find anything. LEON.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 3, 2022)

I realized today, I am the same people that I dislike so much...

After finding all the pieces of aqua Ball jars, I lined up dozens of bottles on a fallen log, and wasted nearly 5 entire mags (spendy).

I am those same shell littering, bottle destroying assholes...


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 3, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I realized today, I am the same people that I dislike so much...
> 
> After finding all the pieces of aqua Ball jars, I lined up dozens of bottles on a fallen log, and wasted nearly 5 entire mags (spendy).
> 
> I am those same shell littering, bottle destroying assholes...


Sounds like you had a dry spell like all of us had, just get back on that horse and giddy up.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 3, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I've spent probably many many hundreds of hours looking for dumps & lots of times finding nothing. Some will say a waste of time but I like to get out in the wilderness with nature & enjoy the view & scenery even if I don't find anything. LEON.


You gotta pay to play...

Though it is a bummer when you don't find a dump site, or something potentially promising, any day out in nature is a good one!

Kinda like fishing..


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 3, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Sounds like you had a dry spell like all of us had, just get back on that horse and giddy up.


I am much more selective now.

That, and the fact my pack has at least 1 gun, 100+ rounds AND I'm in a location where you can kinda shoot wherever, sometimes it takes serious restraint to not blow off steam... and some days, I just don't have that restraint.
(I should have today! Nickel JHPs ain't cheap)


----------



## willong (Oct 4, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I realized today, I am the same people that I dislike so much...
> 
> After finding all the pieces of aqua Ball jars, I lined up dozens of bottles on a fallen log, and wasted nearly 5 entire mags (spendy).
> 
> I am those same shell littering, bottle destroying assholes...


Start another expensive hobby (ammunition reloading), buy quality brass and pick up your empties; perhaps you will not feel as guilty then.

I do feel a little guilty for glass bottles I shot up sixty+ years ago; but not for the ones I shattered fifty years ago. The difference? I lined up the 1973 targets on the edge of a deep trench I had dug specifically for the purpose of disposal. Bottles and cans alike were all items of other people's litter that I'd cleaned up around a hunting camp 500 miles away from home. I improved the appearance and safety (to feet and tires) of the area considerably by burying the shards about three-feet-deep; and I was not going to haul all that stuff home for disposal when it would have just ended up in a landfill anyway.

Guess I am saying that I would not feel too guilty in your situation if all I was doing was reducing the size of already-broken pieces.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 4, 2022)

""


willong said:


> Start another expensive hobby (ammunition reloading), buy quality brass and pick up your empties; perhaps you will not feel as guilty then.
> 
> I do feel a little guilty for glass bottles I shot up sixty+ years ago; but not for the ones I shattered fifty years ago. The difference? I lined up the 1973 targets on the edge of a deep trench I had dug specifically for the purpose of disposal. Bottles and cans alike were all items of other people's litter that I'd cleaned up around a hunting camp 500 miles away from home. I improved the appearance and safety (to feet and tires) of the area considerably by burying the shards about three-feet-deep; and I was not going to haul all that stuff home for disposal when it would have just ended up in a landfill anyway.
> 
> Guess I am saying that I would not feel too guilty in your situation if all I was doing was reducing the size of already-broken pieces.


I've considered reloading, buy it is initially expensive and time consuming.
I understand that you don't even save money, you just shoot more.

And none of my targets were already broken lol


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 4, 2022)

I've come to some possible conclusions about this site:
1- It has already been heavily and thoroughly picked through.
2- The people dumping stuff BROKE EVERYTHING! 
3- There was some unknown, nearby factory/facility that dealt exclusively in broken shards of cool bottles, beer bottles and ketchup bottles.

Ughhhh


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 4, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I've come to some possible conclusions about this site:
> 1- It has already been heavily and thoroughly picked through.
> 2- The people dumping stuff BROKE EVERYTHING!
> 3- There was some unknown, nearby factory/facility that dealt exclusively in broken shards of cool bottles, beer bottles and ketchup bottles.
> ...


I've been digging in the same area for 3 years, I hit one spot that had thousands of bottles busted up. My guess is,who ever was running the dump was drinking all day and just started busting them up.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 4, 2022)

This one isn't a "dump" dump, but according to maps and old aerials, a roadside "dump"...

Therefore, GENERATIONS before me have probably been picking through it .


Back to the drawing board..


I got other stuff to do and plan though..


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 5, 2022)

What did you suppose bottle "digging" was all about?
I can't believe you actually destroyed the ones you didn't like !?! 
And left the area covered with broken glass ?!?
Maybe you chose the wrong hobby.
You could always go to Ukraine and blast away there... they'll give you the ammo (not" spendy" at all).


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 5, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> What did you suppose bottle "digging" was all about?
> I can't believe you actually destroyed the ones you didn't like !?!
> And left the area covered with broken glass ?!?
> Maybe you chose the wrong hobby.
> You could always go to Ukraine and blast away there... they'll give you the ammo (not" spendy" at all).


A bunch of plain Jane bottles and food jars..
And merely added to huge amounts of broken glass in the heavily wooded area.

Ukraine...

Russia maybe


----------



## Len (Oct 5, 2022)

Hey NTT, 
As a starter I'd try carrying a lot less ammo and only shooting if you have to. Too difficult to cold turkey? Maybe shoot every other time out for awhile.
 That's me, might be hard at first for anyone. Good luck with it.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 5, 2022)

Len said:


> Hey NTT,
> As a starter I'd try carrying a lot less ammo and only shooting if you have to. Too difficult to cold turkey? Maybe shoot every other time out for awhile.
> That's me, might be hard at first for anyone. Good luck with it.


Lol. I carry 5 extra mags, and usually a small bag of ammo in a waterproof pouch inside my pack.

Generally I show wonderful restraint (I make myself proud!), but depending on the day, situation and location, sometimes I give in...

I just need to start carrying target ammo, and not spendy defensive ($.75‐$1.50 each time to go bang)..

Though I do like being prepared for an army of bears/cougars, or a "Deliverance" type situation!

My fear is, if I start carrying target/practice ammo, I will end up shooting a whole lot more (i rarely pack an AR for that reason).


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 5, 2022)

Squeal like a Pig Boyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Len (Oct 5, 2022)

Ok NTT,
I always wanted a heavy machine gun position in the bed of my truck but I somehow subdued that 2nd Adm. demon and decided the bottle collection was the better path.*-- Here is an off the cuff idea that could be an intermediate step--how about finding bots that you can sell so the better ammo costs don't shoot you in the wallet? Hmmm. That might be just crazy enough to work. In any case, try slowly increasing your restraint levels and choose wisely.

*- Yes, I was one of the millions of kids who saw that 1st James Bond movie and wanted the machine guns behind the running lights in the front end of          my future car. We all turned out just fine, thanks  . (So what if my storage locker is no. 007.)


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 5, 2022)

Len said:


> Ok NTT,
> I always wanted a heavy machine gun position in the bed of my truck but I somehow subdued that 2nd Adm. demon and decided the bottle collection was the better path.*-- Here is an off the cuff idea that could be an intermediate step--how about finding bots that you can sell so the better ammo costs don't shoot you in the wallet? Hmmm. That might be just crazy enough to work. In any case, try slowly increasing your restraint levels and choose wisely.
> 
> *- Yes, I was one of the millions of kids who saw that 1st James Bond movie and wanted the machine guns behind the running lights in the front end of          my future car. We all turned out just fine, thanks  . (So what if my storage locker is no. 007.)


Bro...
Don't be a bitch..





I thoroughly enjoy me some bottle digging and hiking about, but 2A reigns supreme!


Just think about that.


----------



## Len (Oct 5, 2022)

NTT,
Congrats on your truck.  It looks cool and, of course, I'm a little jealous.  (Anything in the front end?)
 --The next time I go to my locker I'll take a pic. Send me your address and I'll autograph it. Just kidding. (Sorry if I came off as bitchy. I can now tell you have everything well in hand.)


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 6, 2022)

Len said:


> NTT,
> Congrats on your truck.  It looks cool and, of course, I'm a little jealous.  (Anything in the front end?)
> --The next time I go to my locker I'll take a pic. Send me your address and I'll autograph it. Just kidding. (Sorry if I came off as bitchy. I can now tell you have everything well in hand.)


Pshhh...
I WISH that was my truck.

I was just showing that a big boy belt fed setup (truck bed or not, is entirely possible!)

With the current cost of ammo, I couldn't possibly justify a belt fed upper of any caliber; let alone a legitimate MG or American equivalent. 

And I was mildly joking ("bitch"-wise).
2A is infinitely important though.
Maybe no bottle hunting without it??

I don't know if you've ever shot FA, but it's stupid expensive if you're not enlisted and on the clock.


----------



## moodorf (Oct 6, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Len (Oct 6, 2022)

When I took my last shot with an AR-15 it was the '70s. (Shotguns, + family heirlooms are a different matter.) Never shot an innocent bottle and today I sometimes find myself conducting surgical like, time consuming procedures to save a worthy one before it might go to sale. --I go to the range to test my eye and kill an afternoon usually shooting cheap ammo. Not too often in recent years. That's about it.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 6, 2022)

hmmm


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 6, 2022)

Len said:


> When I took my last shot with an AR-15 it was the '70s. (Shotguns, + family heirlooms are a different matter.) Never shot an innocent bottle and today I sometimes find myself conducting surgical like, time consuming procedures to save a worthy one before it might go to sale. --I go to the range to test my eye and kill an afternoon usually shooting cheap ammo. Not too often in recent years. That's about it.


I could neither confirm nor deny the innocence of said bottles.

Best not to chance it.

I'd shoot 1000 innocent bottles before I let a single guilty one go free


----------



## RCO (Oct 9, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I've come to some possible conclusions about this site:
> 1- It has already been heavily and thoroughly picked through.
> 2- The people dumping stuff BROKE EVERYTHING!
> 3- There was some unknown, nearby factory/facility that dealt exclusively in broken shards of cool bottles, beer bottles and ketchup bottles.
> ...



i guess some places just aren't worth it , i've found a few spots like this . but still manage to enjoy the outdoors and perhaps find something else not bottle related 

i'd continue to check the nearby area incase there was anywhere else nearby that they also dumped things on


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 12, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> A bunch of plain Jane bottles and food jars..
> And merely added to huge amounts of broken glass in the heavily wooded area.
> 
> Ukraine...
> ...


Ever wonder why your whole country is populated with gun-crazy buffoons blasting away and disrespecting someone else's property?
No gun problem?


----------



## Digger 57 (Oct 12, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I don't need thumbs up! I need advice lol


There is only one way to tell for sure dig .we all waste time an energy digging spots that don't produce much.but as bottle diggers we dig.lolgood luck


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 1, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> This one isn't a "dump" dump, but according to maps and old aerials, a roadside "dump"...
> 
> Therefore, GENERATIONS before me have probably been picking through it .
> 
> ...


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 1, 2022)

Dig on.


----------



## moodorf (Nov 6, 2022)

Okay, I probably could have elaborated on a first post a little more:

Yes, some places can be "just not worth it". My problem personally is, sometimes a decent spot can get picked clean of decent bottles and start to fall into the "not worth it" section. I have a nice spot not too far from where I live that I fear I may have gotten all the really good stuff out of. Hiking there is a pain too, so it's not really worth it anymore.

I remember also finding a bottle dump near some abandoned tracks, but upon further inspection not only were 99% of the bottles broken, the oldest stuff there was only from the 50's or so. There could have been an older layer of glass beneath it all, but based upon my observations on the surface,_ Not worth it._

I've also had experiences where I make out what _could be _bottle dumps outside in the woods, but the terrain is just too impassable to reach them. As in, at the bottom of a ravine etc. _Not worth it. 

As for your specific example with the pictures, _I myself would probably look around that spot myself....but I rarely have luck in rocky soil like that, mostly finding fragments like you.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 6, 2022)

Yeah.. it's barely on the back burner. 
I don't have nearly enough hours for the sites I'm  seriously interested in...


Life.....


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 7, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I don't need thumbs up! I need advice lol


Good Gawd!
That's the way it is. Sometimes you have to expend effort and receive nothing more than increased strength and health.
That's the way this pastime is.
Enjoy it and stop worrying about having dug a hole for "nothing".


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 7, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Good Gawd!
> That's the way it is. Sometimes you have to expend effort and receive nothing more than increased strength and health.
> That's the way this pastime is.
> Enjoy it and stop worrying about having dug a hole for "nothing".


You freedom hating types might not like it, but I'll feel any way I'd like to regarding the holes I dig..

Some days, the hike alone is draining...


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 7, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> You freedom hating types might not like it, but I'll feel any way I'd like to regarding the holes I dig..
> 
> Some days, the hike alone is draining...


Nothing at all to do with "freedom" or "freedom hating types".
It has a lot to do with "whining".


----------



## Len (Nov 7, 2022)

There are some people would like to invest in your ammo companies. Beyond the obvious, at least you know you have a "shell littering, bottle destroying" darker side. Many don't believe they read like Grumpy Cat calendar and breathe like Darth Vader. Don't worry Santa is still coming to your place.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 7, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Nothing at all to do with "freedom" or "freedom hating types".
> It has a lot to do with "whining".


I will whine and bitch as much as I damn well please!

Don't like it?
Ignore me... or fight me?


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 7, 2022)

Len said:


> There are some people would like to invest in your ammo companies. Beyond the obvious, at least you know you have a "shell littering, bottle destroying" darker side. Many don't believe they read like Grumpy Cat calendar and breathe like Darth Vader. Don't worry Santa is still coming to your place.


I wish "bottle destroying" was my "darker side"...


I have been picking up my shells lately, especially the pricier calibers and nickel everything.!


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I will whine and bitch as much as I damn well please!
> 
> Don't like it?
> Ignore me... or fight me?


Fight you? You might regret saying that, son.
Just kwitcherbellyakin.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 8, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Fight you? You might regret saying that, son.
> Just kwitcherbellyakin.


Try me.
You might not be able to handle the sweet smell of freedom stateside though..

If you find yourself in WA, LET ME KNOW!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Try me.
> You might not be able to handle the sweet smell of freedom stateside though..
> 
> If you find yourself in WA, LET ME KNOW!


Dude you need to CHILL OUT.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 8, 2022)

Can we please quit threatening each other? Just because you disagree with something you don't have to fight. Geez


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Try me.
> You might not be able to handle the sweet smell of freedom stateside though..
> 
> If you find yourself in WA, LET ME KNOW!


WA ??? Why would any sane person want to go there?
It's just a few miles to my place. Just jump on your trike and head over.


----------



## Len (Nov 8, 2022)

..Will somebody please secure the northern border?   ..On behalf of the whole community a ceasefire is declared. The North American Continent is whole again, if we can keep it. (Thanks Ben F.)  Amen.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 8, 2022)

Len said:


> ..Will somebody please secure the northern border?    On behalf of the whole community a ceasefire is declared. Amen


I'll second that notion enough of the nonsense


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I will whine and bitch as much as I damn well please!
> 
> Don't like it?
> Ignore me... or fight me?


All right we got it, Time for a beer and a shot and move on.


----------



## Len (Nov 8, 2022)

Please grant a slight revision. "..beer and a whiskey/whatever and move on."


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 8, 2022)

Len said:


> ..Will somebody please secure the northern border?   ..On behalf of the whole community a ceasefire is declared. The North American Continent is whole again, if we can keep it. (Thanks Ben F.)  Amen.


Aw c'mon. This is way too much fun.
Besides, I don't believe you were ever declared 'community spokesperson'.
And yes, please secure the border. After this election you'll all be wanting in here.


----------



## Len (Nov 8, 2022)

Okay Bohdan. So much is obvious.  ..


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 8, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Dude you need to CHILL OUT.


I will do no such thing.

I am not a fan of commies/pussies.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I will do no such thing.
> 
> I am not a fan of commies/pussies.


Rock on.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 8, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Aw c'mon. This is way too much fun.
> Besides, I don't believe you were ever declared 'community spokesperson'.
> And yes, please secure the border. After this election you'll all be wanting in here.


Yeah...
The freedom loving types will just be begging to enter (((Canada)))....


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 8, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Can we please quit threatening each other? Just because you disagree with something you don't have to fight. Geez


East_Tn_Bottle_GIRL???


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> East_Tn_Bottle_GIRL???


I do believe he's messing with us by now, If not like he said don't pay attention to him or you can block him. Just a little advice, it's sad but big brother is real, eight years in the Army not the same country three generations of my family were willing to protect.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 9, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> East_Tn_Bottle_GIRL???


Trying to compromise is not a cowardly thing like you say. At least that's what I think you were going for when you said "GIRL." Mohatma Ghandi fought for a nonviolent secession from Britain and India eventually won its independence in 1947. My point is, there are peaceful ways of resolving issues most of the time. Obviously sometimes peace cannot be reached. But those are situations dealing with irrational people. I know that yall are both older than me and have more experience on how the world works than me. I also know that innocence and youth may give me a biased view. But sometimes simple solutions are all we need. Agree to disagree if you will. You brought up freedom but I don't think Bohdan was trying to insult/take it. I can look at the situation from both perspectives. On yours, (1) you found the bottles (2) they're plain Jane slicks and aren't worth anything monetarily. On the other hand, forgive me if I'm interpreting this incorrectly, Bohdan sees the bottles as history. Someone made them, thus they have some form of value. Heck, they might be what gets a future collector into the hobby. Then the Russia/Ukraine issue was brought up (which really just escalated the situation exponentially). Basically, when I told you to stop fighting I wasn't saying that you need to back down because your a coward. I just think that this should be a place where people can unite and help each other (agin that sounds like some Disney bullcrap, but I think you get my point)


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 9, 2022)

Len said:


> Okay Bohdan. So much is obvious.  ..


???


----------



## Len (Nov 9, 2022)

'Nuff said. That pic about sums it up...


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 9, 2022)

Oh Leonard.
If it bothers you so much, why do you keep reading and commenting?
Is it that you just can't bear to not spout an opinion?


----------



## Len (Nov 9, 2022)

Bohdan  Bohdan Bohdan,
I keep getting *"alerts."*:  A) Doesn't bother me. You two should have taken the noisy neighborhood boundary dispute to the private communication channel if you didn't want to air the laundry... That's another benefit of what the "envelope" is for.   B) I didn't send in the pic.  C) ..Touchy, (but understandable.)  D) You must have missed #63's *"'Nuff said.*"    E) That's a deal. I hope *everybody *is in.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 9, 2022)

None of this is "laundry"; dirty or otherwise. 
It is merely a difference of various opinions/beliefs. 

We can all probably get along?
Or at least pretend to play nice...


----------



## willong (Nov 9, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Trying to compromise is not a cowardly thing like you say. At least that's what I think you were going for when you said "GIRL." Mohatma Ghandi fought for a nonviolent secession from Britain and India eventually won its independence in 1947. My point is, there are peaceful ways of resolving issues most of the time. Obviously sometimes peace cannot be reached. But those are situations dealing with irrational people. I know that yall are both older than me and have more experience on how the world works than me. I also know that innocence and youth may give me a biased view. But sometimes simple solutions are all we need. Agree to disagree if you will. You brought up freedom but I don't think Bohdan was trying to insult/take it. I can look at the situation from both perspectives. On yours, (1) you found the bottles (2) they're plain Jane slicks and aren't worth anything monetarily. On the other hand, forgive me if I'm interpreting this incorrectly, Bohdan sees the bottles as history. Someone made them, thus they have some form of value. Heck, they might be what gets a future collector into the hobby. Then the Russia/Ukraine issue was brought up (which really just escalated the situation exponentially). Basically, when I told you to stop fighting I wasn't saying that you need to back down because your a coward. I just think that this should be a place where people can unite and help each other (agin that sounds like some Disney bullcrap, but I think you get my point)


Blessed is the peacemaker.
     Good effort Tn.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2022)




----------

